# New item in store I thought some would like to see



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a new item in my store that I thought some of you would be interested in. It is a set of 2 Horse Tack Western Horse Head for Hitching Post

If you would like to look go to http://cgi.ebay.com/SET-2-Horse-Tack-Western-Horse-Head-for-Hitching-Post_W0QQitemZ320473038868QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9dae8014


----------

